
Surprise DNA Results Are Turning Customer-Service Reps into Therapists - myinnerbanjo
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/surprise-dna-results-are-turning-customer-service-reps-into-therapists#gs.IMmxZOI
======
myinnerbanjo
One other curiosity for the future is if companies will screen DNA for genetic
abnormalities, disease probabilities, or other genetic information, what
impact will that have on a society as a whole? And what is more, that's more
private data--how will companies protect, or exploit, that?

------
HarryHirsch
This is news for a major company _now_? Biology teachers have known for ages
that you do not give homework involving heritable physical traits in the kids
family trees, because you may uncover family secrets.

